# Autumnprairie's kidding thread!!!!!!!



## autumnprairie (Jan 11, 2012)

I received a couple of texts from the person I bought the girls from asking if my girls were making milk and building udders?     So I told her I would go out and look an Caramel has a bag growing   . Youcan see her udder. THen I went to look at the others Blitz I don't see much, Whitney is the same not much of one but maybe in  a couple of weeks. Apache is also bagging up she has has a hand full literallysince she wouldn't let me look. All of these girls are FF. previous owner thinks about 3-4 weeks to go.
I will post pics tomorrow so you can see what you think.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 12, 2012)

Babies for Autumnprairie.  

So thrilled for you!  

Well what are you hoping for.  Does or bucks.   Wishing for healthy kids and easy deliveries for Moms.

K


----------



## sunflowerlady (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh I can't wait to follow this!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 12, 2012)

sunflowerlady said:
			
		

> Oh I can't wait to follow this!


I posted more about it in my journal tonight, I will post pics tomorrow, it reached a high of 36 today


----------



## sunflowerlady (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh I will go check out the journal!  And I'm in Maine where we are getting a nice snow storm calling for up to 10 inches of snow so I know how u feel.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 12, 2012)

sunflowerlady said:
			
		

> Oh I will go check out the journal!  And I'm in Maine where we are getting a nice snow storm calling for up to 10 inches of snow so I know how u feel.


My Mom is in Maine, I miss Maine and home


----------



## sunflowerlady (Jan 12, 2012)

Haha that's kind of funny....my Mom lived in paragould Arkansas for 20 years...

I'm not a fan of winter here and I'd love to move south. Just not the right timing.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 14, 2012)

Caramel






Apache


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 14, 2012)

What beautiful goats you have.  I love your dog and can too. Thanks for the pictures. Hope all goes well. Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 14, 2012)

very nice, thankyou for sharing.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 15, 2012)

Love the pics of the goats.  And the rotten animals. lol

Thanks for sharing!  Can't wait to see baby pics soon.

K


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 22, 2012)

The person I bought my bred does from had her first buckling yesterday. Jodie she kidded just like Nissan did so I am a little concern to me itt feels like I have soft ligs compared to say Whitney who I think won't kid until March. I am not sure if I am seeing a discharge or not or if it is my imagination.    I think I saw her talking to her belly but again see previous comment.  

My friends buckling and Momma.The buckling is 50% Nubian and 50% Saanen


















Any advice ?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I think I saw her talking to her belly but again see previous comment.


I see Betty do that too!!

ETA: I thought I was being silly and just ignored it.


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 22, 2012)

You will know when the ligaments are really soft. There won't be a doubt.
...and I saw my doe talk to her stomach a few times. And I heard the soft neigh a few days before as well.

That is a large kid!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 22, 2012)

Tornadoes count  for doe code?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 23, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Tornadoes count  for doe code?


Hmm... if you can't get in the barn while its happening then it should count...


----------



## daisychick (Jan 23, 2012)

Hope you made it through the tornados without any damage.     Sorry I have no advice on the expecting does, I am too much of a newbie.   I would say just watch them and if you get a surprise birth be ready.  If they were in with the buck the same time as your friend's doe then they could go anytime.  OR they could of had a later heat cycle and be a month later than that doe......just to make you crazy.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Jan 23, 2012)

My doe's udders got so full and tight it looked as though they would surely pop. Their tails became 'floppy'...they couldn't do a thing with them, the ligaments were so loose. YOu could really see just by looking how  much so. Mine both went at exactly 150 days.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 23, 2012)

Cute goaties!! Oh crud, I guess that means I better head out in the pouring rain we are under tornado watch too!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 23, 2012)

we are ok a few near misses, no disharge and udder has room to grow.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 25, 2012)

They are still stalling


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 26, 2012)

One eye here             One eye on Elsie


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 26, 2012)

Seems like they either make you wait until you pull your hair out...or they completely throw you for a loop and kid early!!!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 26, 2012)

jmsim93 said:
			
		

> Seems like they either make you wait until you pull your hair out...or they completely throw you for a loop and kid early!!!


Can I vote for kidding early please.....this waiting is mind boggling, and my poor mind is already boggled.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 26, 2012)

PICTURES

















this is Caramel the next one is my shy Apache












I hope you can tell me more and what you see


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 29, 2012)

Apache had hers first a big beautiful doe and have boom on Caramel


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 29, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 29, 2012)

DOE CODE, we were at the farm store when the baby was born, I think.   It's a little doeling and she is VERY cute!   It wasn't Caramel.  It was Apache.  Autumnprarie was hollering to have me come out and I didn't hear her at all.   The doeling is very Big!  A sign that this is a good place to be.  A new baby and big and healthy.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh my gosh too cute! Thanks for putting up pictures.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 29, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

WONDERFUL! 1 doe....


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 29, 2012)

Love the belly band.   Super cute!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 31, 2012)

Yay! Congrats, she is a cutie!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 31, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> Love the belly band.   Super cute!


I know! It looks like she's wearing a bikini bottom. 
That's cute.


----------



## Missy (Jan 31, 2012)

Hurray!  Congrats, She is adorable!


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 31, 2012)

That is soooo awesome!!!  Congrats!  She is big!!!


----------



## poorboys (Jan 31, 2012)

congrats on a doe!!


----------



## elevan (Jan 31, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 1, 2012)

You guys would have laughed at the astonished look on my face when I opened the coop door and saw her wet and standing staring up at me, Yelled for Queen Mum nothing called Queen Mum nothing picked up baby and brought her in the house, Where did you get that, Queen Mum  and cousin asked What is that noise? She was screaming.
She was playing outside yesterday and bouncing and I missed it.  
Still waiting for Caramel the lazy heifer hasn't kidded yet just getting wider. 
Could you guys give me some kidded does blends and how much they are supposed to be eating, Apache is shinny and I want her sleek and skiny and Cilla thriving


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 1, 2012)

In my defense,  I don't hear very well.  But that kid WAS really loud.  Healthy set of lungs.  She is very cute.   

Caramel is getting fatter and fatter and fatter.  Twins, I think.   She's just laying around taunting us.   I refuse to miss the kidding and am beside myself worrying about Autumnprairie missing it while she is at work so I go out and check about every 15 minutes.  

I think Apache looks fine.  She is feeding a HUGE baby.  Wait, a huge CUTE baby.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 1, 2012)

Caramel Kidded a bsingle buck that is twice the size of my doe.here are a couple of pics


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 1, 2012)

That is a HUGE kid!  Have you weighed him?


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't have a scale 
took him less than 3 mins to stand and nurse I love his clown face


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 1, 2012)

He is GIGANTIC!  Happy momma was able to pass that kid with no problems! Congratulations!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 1, 2012)

We had to assist and pull but no ripping, I will double check in the morning


----------



## RPC (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats on that HUGE kid. I can not believe how big it is.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 2, 2012)

Congrats on babies!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 2, 2012)

Congrats.  He is going to be bigger than mamma in a couple weeks.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 2, 2012)

What a beautiful big boy.  Glad it went well.  Congrats.


----------



## Missy (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh my.....   That is one HUGE and adorable kid.....Wow....I didn't even know that was possible....


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 2, 2012)

Congrats!!! CUTE baby! Aww!


----------



## daisychick (Feb 2, 2012)

You have to get a weight on that kid!  He is huge!  Take your bathroom scale weigh yourself and then hold him and weigh the 2 of you.  As long as you are on level ground you should get a pretty good estimate of weight.    Congrats on the baby!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 2, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> You have to get a weight on that kid!  He is huge!  Take your bathroom scale weigh yourself and then hold him and weigh the 2 of you.  As long as you are on level ground you should get a pretty good estimate of weight.    Congrats on the baby!


Buddy is a 10# buckling on FF can we say OUCH! She may have ripped just a 1/8 of inch still can't really tell


----------



## daisychick (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow 10 Pounds!     Poor Caramel.  IF she has a tear is that something you have to stitch up or will it heal on its own??


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 2, 2012)

She has a very small tear I think.  The head was HUGE and we had to assist her in pushing it out.  We tried to let her push most of it herself so she would have time to stretch.   She did really well.   But he started breathing once his mouth got out of her bottom.  

He is a very healthy little guy with a healthy set of lungs!   What a beautiful boy.  

Caramel seems to be doing well, but my bottom hurts in sympathy for her.  I want to put some ice on it.   OUCH!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 2, 2012)

Here is a video of him trying to stand 
http://youtu.be/edR7nR_FfOQ


----------



## daisychick (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the video!  I can't believe how tall he is!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 2, 2012)

That boy is HUGE but what a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow!!!  That girl deserves a day at the spa for that one!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 2, 2012)

He is adorable! What breed are they?


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 2, 2012)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> He is adorable! What breed are they?


he is 75% nubian and 25 % alpine

pricilla the 3 day old doe is 50% alpine/ nubian


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 2, 2012)

All I can say is Ouch.


----------



## Mzyla (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes-it is almost unbelievable! He is like 1/2 of her size!
Stunning baby! Congrats on happy ending!

How did he grow to that size?
Was the buck much bigger? Did the doe eat a lot?

Thanks for pictures and video.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 2, 2012)

another video for your entertainment

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZw0vE76S9A

I fixed it it is the video it is supposed to be.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 2, 2012)

Cute video. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh my! What a big boy. He is beautiful though!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 4, 2012)

he is already climbing onto the milk stand and such, he is a ham and so is Cilla I will try to get pics tomorrow


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 6, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> he is already climbing onto the milk stand and such, he is a ham and so is Cilla I will try to get pics tomorrow


Thank you for putting up videos. That was so much fun to watch. What a big beautiful boy. Can't wait to see updated pics. Thanks again for letting me know.  Take care.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 6, 2012)

I will post better pics tomorrow, I hope this will hold ya until tomorrow


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 7, 2012)

He is a big boy.  I like the coloring of Mama.

Did ya get any Does yet?


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 7, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> He is a big boy.  I like the coloring of Mama.
> 
> Did ya get any Does yet?


the doe is the lighter colored one on the left scratching her back with the sun in her face


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 7, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5143_misc_e_025.jpg
> I will post better pics tomorrow, I hope this will hold ya until tomorrow


This is perfect! Thank you. What beautiful babies you have. The momma's are beautiful as well. Thank you for the picture. Can't wait for more.  Don't you over do yourself though. Take care. Miss ya.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 7, 2012)




----------

